# Secret Slingshot Santa - Xmas In July



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

The pairings are :

*The chunkapult man*
*Kooniu*

*Brainleak*
*Peakshooter*

*Harson*
*Aras*

*Filipino_saltik*
*Gwilym*

*Bullseyeben*
*Setarip*

*Trobbie66*
*Kipken*

*Btoon84*
*JLS:Survival*

*Wombat*
*Henrygamer*

*DF in NY*
*Kingmurphy*

*Pop Shot*
*Danny0663*

*WTBJR*
*Reecemurg*

*Shawnr5*
*August West*

*BoKennedy*
*LVO*

*Gote Rider*
*Charles*

*MidnightMarauder*
*Wak*

*Funk3ymunky*
*Maomao*

*Mckee*
*Rockslinger*

*Newconvert*
*Devoman*

*Henry in Panama*
*Hrawk*

*Jskeen*
*Chepo69*

*Catburn*
*SoSickMinded*

*Jayw81*
*Rapier*


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

List of people currently taking part :
Hrawk
Bullseyeben
Danny0663
The chunkapult man
Harson
LVO
Henry in Panama
Shawnr5
August West
Charles
Setarip
Filipino_saltik
Mckee
WTBJR
Jayw81
Pop Shot
Catburn
Wombat
Rapier
Btoon84
Gwilym
Gote Rider
Devoman
Wak
Chepo69
Maomao
Kipken
Aras
Kooniu
Reecemurg
Brainleak
Henrygamer
Trobbie66
Jskeen
Peakshooter
Newconvert
Rockslinger
Funk3ymunky
BoKennedy
DF in NY
MidnightMarauder
JLS:Survival
Kingmurphy
SoSickMinded


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Here we go again folks!

Super Sexy Secret Slingshot Santa starts now!

Please post in this thread if you would like to take part. You have up until May 31 to decide if you want in.

On June 1st, I will randomly pair people up. This will be who you send to and receive from.

To ensure slingshots arrive in July, please have them complete and in the mail no later than the 3rd week of June.

This was a pretty awesome event last xmas so lets all have fun again









Check out all the fun from last time HERE


----------



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

I'm in...


----------



## Danny0663 (Mar 15, 2011)

No way i'm missing this epic event again...

I'm in !


----------



## PrideProducts (Jan 4, 2012)

I'm in !!


----------



## harson (Oct 21, 2011)

I,m in


----------



## LVO (Sep 25, 2011)

I'm in!..........


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

Count me in.


----------



## shawnr5 (Feb 16, 2011)

I'll play.


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

I hope I'll be up to yalls standards but I'm in. Chris


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Yep, yep, yep .... put my name on the list, Santa Hrawk!

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## Setarip (Mar 27, 2012)

I'm in! Should be fun!


----------



## filipino_saltik (Oct 7, 2011)

In in its a first for me so excited


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

I'm in


----------



## KennyCannon (Aug 24, 2011)

I'm in.


----------



## WILD BILL (Jan 26, 2012)

I'M IN

Bill


----------



## jayw81 (Dec 11, 2011)

MeMeMeMeMeMeMe!! I'm in


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

I'm in, and I'm writhing in anticipation of a new slingshot and the drama that is sure to ensue.


----------



## catburn (Feb 1, 2012)

I would like to participate as well.


----------



## wombat (Jun 10, 2011)

yeah sure, why not? any excuse to make another cattie!!


----------



## Rapier (May 28, 2011)

Ho ho here we go. A catty for everyone. Of course I'm in. No wukkers!!!

Hype~X Australia


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

In Please! Looking forward to it


----------



## Rapier (May 28, 2011)

Bahahaha...
Just read through the entire thread from last sss. How funny was that. Was like a friggin days of our lives epp.
Let's have all the fun and none of the... whatever the **** that was, from last time.
These are such great events Hrawk.
Cheers bloke

Hype~X Australia


----------



## Gwilym (Dec 9, 2010)

I'm in


----------



## Gote Rider (May 16, 2010)

Count me in.


----------



## Devoman (Oct 15, 2010)

Yep, I would like to play as well!


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

Count me in!


----------



## Wak (Dec 30, 2011)

I was so tempted by the last trade off but couldn't commit.
Can't resist any more.

I'm in please.


----------



## Chepo69 (May 1, 2010)

*Le atoro al toro!*

*choking him the bull, that is, I'm in!*


----------



## Maomao (Feb 12, 2012)

I'm in! I'm in! I'm in!















Subire fotos pronto!


----------



## Kipken (Feb 6, 2012)

Count me in also...this is exciting...
Kip


----------



## Aras (Apr 2, 2011)

Count me in! I will make a natural!


----------



## kooniu (Jul 14, 2011)

I want too


----------



## reecemurg (Oct 9, 2011)

i would like to join in with the fun please


----------



## brainleak (Nov 9, 2011)

I'm in!


----------



## Henrygamer (Jan 31, 2012)

I'm in!


----------



## trobbie66 (May 13, 2012)

I would love to exchange


----------



## melvin (Jan 11, 2011)

Hrawk,
Reading the number of replies to the post by Bear Gryllis Jr. that say slingshots are not legal in Australia what is the actual law? I'm only asking because a large number of replies to your Secret Santa are from Australia. 
Melvin


----------



## Rapier (May 28, 2011)

There are varied laws state to state in Australia. Generally they are prohibited to carry and in some states are prohibited to own. Slingshots without a band set are legal as per definition however slingshots that are 'obviously' a child's toy or that are used specifically to launch bait or burley for the use of fishing are legal. This distinction is usually up to the official who's caught you with it.
Yes we live in a rediculious political nanny state.


----------



## jskeen (Feb 7, 2011)

oh, hey, another one of these, cool! I'm in


----------



## peakshooter (Dec 27, 2009)

I'm in........


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

me too


----------



## KennyCannon (Aug 24, 2011)

Hey guys unfortunately I have to drop out of the secret Santa. I had something come up and won't have the time to make a quality slingshot for trade and I don't just want to throw something together and just to have something to send.

Sorry everyone.


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

I'm in!


----------



## funk3ymunky (May 14, 2012)

I'm in


----------



## reecemurg (Oct 9, 2011)

It would be very annoying if I were to get paired with funk3ymunky (Andy) as he lives 2 mins down the road from me and is a friend from school lol


----------



## Rapier (May 28, 2011)

Ha ha sure would be annoying. It's not likely reecemurg but stranger things have happened. It'll mean he'll have to put in a good effort though or when you sting him in the butt with a frozen pea you can blame it on his catty!


----------



## Bostradamus (May 15, 2012)

Don't forget the new guy!! i want in on this!!!


----------



## funk3ymunky (May 14, 2012)

Ye that would be annoying lol

Try not to sting me in the butt with a frozen pea reece


----------



## Rapier (May 28, 2011)

But he won't mean to funk, it'll be the dodgy slingshots fault!


----------



## funk3ymunky (May 14, 2012)

Lol I dont need to worry anymore coz ive almost finished the slingshot i just need to add the last coats of varnish and reece said he thought it looked pretty decent


----------



## DF in NY (Sep 8, 2011)

I'm in

DF in NY


----------



## MidniteMarauder (Nov 15, 2010)

Count me in...


----------



## JLS:Survival (Dec 8, 2011)

Im in


----------



## kingmurphy (May 16, 2012)

im in


----------



## SoSickMinded (May 29, 2012)

*I'm in. *
I just hope my beginner work meets the standards of whoever receives it.


----------



## reecemurg (Oct 9, 2011)

Are we getting paired today ??


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

reecemurg said:


> Are we getting paired today ??


 It's almost 1 A.M. sat in NSW where Hrawk lives..If I read the chart right. LOL


----------



## reecemurg (Oct 9, 2011)

its 4pm on friday the 1st in uk lol 
so we will be getting paired later on ??


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

reecemurg said:


> It would be very annoying if I were to get paired with funk3ymunky (Andy) as he lives 2 mins down the road from me and is a friend from school lol


c'mon, you dont pick your pair's that would be unfair to the idea of the drawing process.


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

reecemurg said:


> its 4pm on friday the 1st in uk lol
> so we will be getting paired later on ??


relax guys


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

SoSickMinded said:


> *I'm in. *
> I just hope my beginner work meets the standards of whoever receives it.


my friend its about the effort and the love that goes into the frame, you'll do just fine!


----------



## reecemurg (Oct 9, 2011)

newconvert said:


> its 4pm on friday the 1st in uk lol
> so we will be getting paired later on ??


relax guys








[/quote] haha lol its my first one .... im pretty excited


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

reecemurg said:


> its 4pm on friday the 1st in uk lol
> so we will be getting paired later on ??


relax guys








[/quote] haha lol its my first one .... im pretty excited








[/quote]unless i miss my guess this is Hrawks sleepy time


----------



## LVO (Sep 25, 2011)

Hrawk doesn't need sleep!! He may be having a Toohey's induced "rest" . But no sleep!


----------



## Bostradamus (May 15, 2012)

is it too much to ask to be paired up with another lefty?? not trying to be picky, but i'm putting a fair amount of work into one i'd like to share, but it's a lil' more suited for a left handed person...
if i get a right handed person, no biggy, i'll just keep this one!
i just figure it don't hurt to ask...


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Ok settle down people, sorry it's late, got caught up with a few things.

Anyhow, the pairings are done.

What happens now ?
Find your name in the list below and see who you have been paired with.
Contact that person by PM
Find out any special requirements (left or right handed ect)
Exchange address details
Get to work building the slingshot
All slingshots to be in the mail no later than the 3rd week of this month
Just remember, we usually do not post any pics of the completed slingshots. Wait till the person receives it and then they post the pics (Surprise value)

Have fun building folks!

Here's the list:

*The chunkapult man*
*Kooniu*

*Brainleak*
*Peakshooter*

*Harson*
*Aras*

*Filipino_saltik*
*Gwilym*

*Bullseyeben*
*Setarip*

*Trobbie66*
*Kipken*

*Btoon84*
*JLS:Survival*

*Wombat*
*Henrygamer*

*DF in NY*
*Kingmurphy*

*Pop Shot*
*Danny0663*

*WTBJR*
*Reecemurg*

*Shawnr5*
*August West*

*BoKennedy*
*LVO*

*Gote Rider*
*Charles*

*MidnightMarauder*
*Wak*

*Funk3ymunky*
*Maomao*

*Mckee*
*Rockslinger*

*Newconvert*
*Devoman*

*Henry in Panama*
*Hrawk*

*Jskeen*
*Chepo69*

*Catburn*
*SoSickMinded*

*Jayw81*
*Rapier*


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

uh o, i got the Devo man............. hes got high expectations.......... kidding, but happy!


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

a very big thank you to Hrawk for his work on this!


----------



## Knoll (Nov 10, 2011)

newconvert said:


> a very big thank you to Hrawk for his work on this!


----------



## jskeen (Feb 7, 2011)

SCORE!!!!

Guess I better find some boards, can't exactly send a natural, now can I?

think, think, think........ can't make a slingshot out of a burrito...........Mesquite?? Nah.... hum. grumble, grumble..... rattle - bang crash!.


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

jskeen said:


> can't make a slingshot out of a burrito


Or can you ???


----------



## Setarip (Mar 27, 2012)

Sweet results! Now I have to decide what slingshot I will be making for this one!


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

Hoo boy, I hit the jackpot!


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Henry in Panama said:


> Hoo boy, I hit the jackpot!


Everybody is a winner here today


----------



## jskeen (Feb 7, 2011)

Hrawk said:


> can't make a slingshot out of a burrito


Or can you ???
[/quote]

I suspect that if it is possible, he's already got one


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

Danny boy!!!


----------



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

Wow great pair ups! Looking forward to it


----------



## Danny0663 (Mar 15, 2011)

Steve !!1


----------



## jayw81 (Dec 11, 2011)

I got Rapier! Yay!!

Oh dude.. I gotta be on my game :-/


----------



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

He makes a fine shooter that's for sure...


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

this is fantastic! thanks hrawk. looking forward to this


----------



## Chepo69 (May 1, 2010)

Enterado!

Vamos a darle al aserrín! jeje!

Muy emocionante y espectante juego.

JsKeen le mando mp. ojala pueda cumplir sus expectativas...

Aware! Let's give the sawdust! lol!

Very exciting and expectant game.

I send JsKeen mp. hope I can meet your expectations ...


----------



## funk3ymunky (May 14, 2012)

My partner still hasn't replied to my message yet


----------



## kooniu (Jul 14, 2011)

don't worry my too


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

Hrawk said:


> Hoo boy, I hit the jackpot!


Everybody is a winner here today








[/quote]

True. I didn't see a single name on that list that I wouldn't be delighted to swap with.


----------



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

All finished! Bands cut..







hope someone likes it..


----------



## Wak (Dec 30, 2011)

I'm done








It's very different, hopefully in a good way.
Will be sending out today


----------



## kooniu (Jul 14, 2011)

me to







I'm send yesterday


----------



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

I sent mine today.... with some of the longest bands I've ever cut... he's a bloody aeroplane this fella lol


----------



## Danny0663 (Mar 15, 2011)

Let the fun begin!


----------



## WILD BILL (Jan 26, 2012)

All done, just waiting on a pay check next week to ship.

Bill


----------



## harson (Oct 21, 2011)

mines is finished will ship out in a day or 2


----------



## Setarip (Mar 27, 2012)

Mine is done! Will be out within the next few days


----------



## peakshooter (Dec 27, 2009)

Finished and posted......


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Sent mine yesterday.


----------



## Devoman (Oct 15, 2010)

Ok, I just got to box it up and drop it in the mail. This is fun!


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

mailed mine to JLS today


----------



## Maomao (Feb 12, 2012)

Mine Is Gonne!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## trobbie66 (May 13, 2012)

Me and my partner Kip both have ours is there a thread for the pictures yet?


----------



## Setarip (Mar 27, 2012)

Sent mine to Bullseyeben today! Hope he enjoys it!


----------



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

Of course I will! Now the hard part: waiting for the postie :$


----------



## funk3ymunky (May 14, 2012)

Mine might be a bit late as I need to get some money for shipping :s sorry mao but i promise it will come soon!


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

recieved mine and mines been sent


----------



## mrpaint (May 16, 2012)

so is there a thread going for pics? I'd really like to see some of these.


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

son gone back to Bragg, now to box mine up and get it out!


----------



## funk3ymunky (May 14, 2012)

Packaged mine up and shipping it off tomorrow







hope you like it mao!


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

ok, here is my YOYO Clause gift from Chris!
i have to say i was very impressed with the very high quality of his work he sent 2.......... bless his heart! the first is the poly twist, it is a no ties connection first used by BH, it is a very nice shooter, i have to say it is very well and neatly machined, the second my favorite frame i have been wanting for some time now is his his YO "Y" he dressed it with Hrawks roo leather pouch, the CA finish is glass smooth, a really beautiful piece of craftsmanship, it amazes me the high level of gloss that can be achieved with CA. in any event i am just so happy to get these 2 frames from Chris! beauties both!


----------



## tomshot123 (Mar 31, 2012)

When (if) will the next slingshot Xmas be and do you pm addresses?
Any help will be greatly appreciated! 
Cheers, tom


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

tomshot123 said:


> When (if) will the next slingshot Xmas be and do you pm addresses?
> Any help will be greatly appreciated!
> Cheers, tom


its hard to say, but it just pays to have 100 or so pre made frames sitting around and ready to ship! and yes, pm only for addresses


----------



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

newconvert said:


> ok, here is my YOYO Clause gift from Chris!
> i have to say i was very impressed with the very high quality of his work he sent 2.......... bless his heart! the first is the poly twist, it is a no ties connection first used by BH, it is a very nice shooter, i have to say it is very well and neatly machined, the second my favorite frame i have been wanting for some time now is his his YO "Y" he dressed it with Hrawks roo leather pouch, the CA finish is glass smooth, a really beautiful piece of craftsmanship, it amazes me the high level of gloss that can be achieved with CA. in any event i am just so happy to get these 2 frames from Chris! beauties both!
> View attachment 21776
> View attachment 21777
> View attachment 21778


Wow they're great! Great work


----------



## kooniu (Jul 14, 2011)

This is a piece of artwork I got from Lewis. I really like the hammerhead design and this is really an exceptionally beautiful! 
Your name fits her.


----------



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

She's a stunner!


----------



## funk3ymunky (May 14, 2012)

Sent mine off today and cant wait to get mine!


----------



## reecemurg (Oct 9, 2011)

popped mine in the post earlier ,
can't wait for mine to arrive !!!


----------



## jayw81 (Dec 11, 2011)

kooniu said:


> This is a piece of artwork I got from Lewis. I really like the hammerhead design and this is really an exceptionally beautiful!
> Your name fits her.


thats a nice hammerhead! good score


----------



## Bostradamus (May 15, 2012)

FINALLY just sent out my gift to LVO today, tried to send it out Saturday but the post office was only open for 1hr, wtf...
but just wait til you see what i GOT in the mail today!!!
View media item 7162View media item 7163View media item 7164
my gift from LVO and i couldn't be happier!!
his gift to me is better than the one i sent, i'm afraid...


----------



## LVO (Sep 25, 2011)

I'm really glad you like it, Bo! You are my test subject concerning the aluminum core...lol. I am really looking forward to getting yours soon. I can tell you this now, I'll have it forever, dude. I give the ones I make away all the time, but like Newconvert, I keep and value the one other folks make or give to me. 
thanks, Bo!


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

since it's late- here's mine to danny boy. mesquite (kiawe), Koa and Sandalwood ('iliahi) i'm excited to see what he sent!


----------



## LVO (Sep 25, 2011)

Awesome Steve!! Please tell me you did a tutorial or build log?


----------



## kooniu (Jul 14, 2011)

BoKennedy said:


> ........
> his gift to me is better than the one i sent, i'm afraid...


and I am sure that this is in my case ....


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

trobbie66 said:


> Me and my partner Kip both have ours is there a thread for the pictures yet?


yuup! this one


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

BoKennedy said:


> FINALLY just sent out my gift to LVO today, tried to send it out Saturday but the post office was only open for 1hr, wtf...
> but just wait til you see what i GOT in the mail today!!!
> 
> my gift from LVO and i couldn't be happier!!
> his gift to me is better than the one i sent, i'm afraid...


i see LVO is getting better, that is sweet!


----------



## Bostradamus (May 15, 2012)

he's the man! and it shoots just as good as it looks!


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

BoKennedy said:


> he's the man! and it shoots just as good as it looks!


just a couple of months ago he was shy to show his work, now hes the man!


----------



## trobbie66 (May 13, 2012)

This is the piece I got from Kipken. I have never seen an altoids box so big! Its about 5 times the size of the ones at my local Macs Milk.


----------



## Kipken (Feb 6, 2012)

trobbie66 said:


> This is the piece I got from Kipken. I have never seen an altoids box so big! Its about 5 times the size of the ones at my local Macs Milk.


It's a normal size altoids tin I promise...you must only be able to get the mini tins...hope it shoots good for ya


----------



## LVO (Sep 25, 2011)

newconvert said:


> he's the man! and it shoots just as good as it looks!


just a couple of months ago he was shy to show his work, now hes the man!
[/quote]
lol... Hey Mark, thanks again for the words of encouragement!


----------



## trobbie66 (May 13, 2012)

Kipken said:


> This is the piece I got from Kipken. I have never seen an altoids box so big! Its about 5 times the size of the ones at my local Macs Milk.


It's a normal size altoids tin I promise...you must only be able to get the mini tins...hope it shoots good for ya
[/quote]Been having great fun! Took a bit to get used to flip style shooting(only hit fingers twice) but its great now


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

i've been seeing some nice slingshots so far. what fun this is.


----------



## Kipken (Feb 6, 2012)

trobbie66 said:


> This is the piece I got from Kipken. I have never seen an altoids box so big! Its about 5 times the size of the ones at my local Macs Milk.


It's a normal size altoids tin I promise...you must only be able to get the mini tins...hope it shoots good for ya
[/quote]Been having great fun! Took a bit to get used to flip style shooting(only hit fingers twice) but its great now
[/quote]

Do you turn the pouch? You need to with these small shooters DGUI,(Darrell) has some great vids on it..
Kip


----------



## trobbie66 (May 13, 2012)

Kipken said:


> This is the piece I got from Kipken. I have never seen an altoids box so big! Its about 5 times the size of the ones at my local Macs Milk.


It's a normal size altoids tin I promise...you must only be able to get the mini tins...hope it shoots good for ya
[/quote]Been having great fun! Took a bit to get used to flip style shooting(only hit fingers twice) but its great now
[/quote]

Do you turn the pouch? You need to with these small shooters DGUI,(Darrell) has some great vids on it..
Kip
[/quote]thanks i will check them out


----------



## Kipken (Feb 6, 2012)

this is the one I got from Trobbie66, its a great shooter, and I even got a set of butterfly bands for it too...
check out the magnets he put in the handle for ammo.. innovative and functional... love it..
Kip


----------



## Bostradamus (May 15, 2012)

i really dig the one trobbie sent you!! it really does shoot great and the magnets are super strong

everyone seems to be coming out a winner!! i hope we can do this again, maybe even before Christmas...
****, i'd be down for doing this every pretty much monthly!


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

BoKennedy said:


> i really dig the one trobbie sent you!! it really does shoot great and the magnets are super strong
> 
> everyone seems to be coming out a winner!! i hope we can do this again, maybe even before Christmas...
> ****, i'd be down for doing this every pretty much monthly!


uh huh! thats because your a kennedy, everyone know the kennedy's are rich!


----------



## harson (Oct 21, 2011)

posted mine today ,it,s on it,s way to Aras hope he likes it


----------



## Devoman (Oct 15, 2010)

Kipken said:


> this is the one I got from Trobbie66, its a great shooter, and I even got a set of butterfly bands for it too...
> check out the magnets he put in the handle for ammo.. innovative and functional... love it..
> Kip
> View attachment 21849


Thats cool!


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

I received my Secret Santa slingshot from Gote Rider day before yesterday, but was too busy to give it a good workout. It is a very well done natural, with a perfect glossy finish.










It came banded with one inch wide Theraband gold, and a nice soft, but tough, leather pouch. And note that bit a metal at the base of the handle. Here is a closeup.










It is a commenorative quarter from Georgia, which is where Gary (Gote Rider) lives ... a very nice touch to persoanlize this gem. Gary's work just suits my idea of what a natural should be ... simple, but very well done. I have had a chance to do a bit of shooting with it the last couple of days. It sits well in my hand, and the band length worked well for my draw. With those bands, I stuck to my lead hunting slugs and .50 caliber lead ball. As you can imagine, there was plenty of power there, but no hand slaps. And I was very pleasantly surprised at how accurate I was with it. I was consistently hitting a golf whiffle ball from 10 meters, which is about as good as I can do. Thanks so much, Gary. It is a fine looking piece and a good shooter.

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

I received my slingshot today from HenryInPanama and what an awesome little shooter it is!

Ringshooter No #6

Made from Nispero and packaged with not 1, not 2, but 3 sets of bands!!!

Thanks very much Henry, it's a joy to shoot!


----------



## trobbie66 (May 13, 2012)

Hrawk said:


> I received my slingshot today from HenryInPanama and what an awesome little shooter it is!
> 
> Ringshooter No #6
> 
> ...


wheres the pick?


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Hrawk said:


> I received my slingshot today from HenryInPanama and what an awesome little shooter it is!
> 
> Ringshooter No #6
> 
> ...


That is incredibly awesome!


----------



## MidniteMarauder (Nov 15, 2010)

Posting mine for Wak today. Sending two due to my tardiness. Better late than never I suppose.


----------



## Wak (Dec 30, 2011)

MidniteMarauder said:


> Posting mine for Wak today. Sending two due to my tardiness. Better late than never I suppose.


That's very generous of you. I'm still very anxious to see what you think of what I've sent.
It is quite different and might not be to everyones tastes.

Sent 2 weeks ago. How long does post from UK to the US usually take?
Anyway hope it arrives soon.


----------



## MidniteMarauder (Nov 15, 2010)

Yeah I've had this for a bit now, can't remember exactly when it delivered. Meant to pm you but spaced it lol. Great job here, this thing looks as if you robbed it out of the utility belt of The







. Not sure what it is, looks possibly like canvas micarta. Maybe Wak will shed some light on the specifics for us. Little rough to hold, but shoots very nice. I don't have anything like this in my collection so it will stay with me for a long while. Thanks very much and I hope your package arrives soon. By the way make sure you post pics of the banded one I sent, never got a chance to get any for myself







. Now for the pics, just watch the







lol.


----------



## Wak (Dec 30, 2011)

MidniteMarauder said:


> Not sure what it is, looks possibly like canvas micarta. Maybe Wak will shed some light on the specifics for us. Little rough to hold, but shoots very nice.


It's a bit of an experiment. Made from Black/Grey Linen Micarta with slot for matchstick attachment.
It's probably a little too thin and not comfortable for long period of shooting (I should have doubled up the thickness).
Good thing is that it will fit in your back pocket easily.
Made another one today from thicker oak board which feels better to hold.


----------



## WILD BILL (Jan 26, 2012)

I received my gift ( gifts) from reecemurg today and this young man did a real fine job. He felt that he should send me a second one because he did not think it was good enough. He was wrong. He did a great job.

He built a Ferret Hunter by Bill Hays from plywood.The second gift is small Milbro and the third gift is a pc of Acacia wood flooring. very nice grain.

Thank-you Reece for such a fine X-Mas in July!! Well done!

Bill

When my camera is working I'll take some photos and post


----------



## akmslingshots (Mar 2, 2012)

i cant believe i missed this one


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Christmas in July trade w/ Mckee














Banded w/ 4-4-4s
He thinks it is cherry,shoots nicely! Fits my hand well. Thanks Adam


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

Man Jim my hands are tiny, that was pretty big on my hands


----------



## trobbie66 (May 13, 2012)

Kipken said:


> this is the one I got from Trobbie66, its a great shooter, and I even got a set of butterfly bands for it too...
> check out the magnets he put in the handle for ammo.. innovative and functional... love it..
> Kip
> View attachment 21849


I have to give PROPS to HRAWK it is basicly his hawkeye design... I liked this one so much I am building another out of tiger wood . Will show on homemade when done


----------



## Devoman (Oct 15, 2010)

So I show up to a job I only work a few days at, and there is this box addressed to "Devoman" there. No one can figure out who it belongs to untill I show up to work this wekend. WOW its Newconverts Santa exchange slingshot for me...crazy! Anyhow, I open the box with my fellow co-workers looking on and here is what I find, not one but two super cool slingshots. People right away want to try them out and start asking all kinds of questions, A big hit I would say!
Thanks Mark, you were right, I dont have anything like this in my collection (untill now)







.

Ok, I an sorry, you are all going to be kept in suspense a bit longer....it seems my internet is not allowing pictures tonight. I will edit this post asap when I can upload...sorry but stay tuned...it is worth it! Thanks again Mark!


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

Devoman said:


> So I show up to a job I only work a few days at, and there is this box addressed to "Devoman" there. No one can figure out who it belongs to untill I show up to work this wekend. WOW its Newconverts Santa exchange slingshot for me...crazy! Anyhow, I open the box with my fellow co-workers looking on and here is what I find, not one but two super cool slingshots. People right away want to try them out and start asking all kinds of questions, A big hit I would say!
> Thanks Mark, you were right, I dont have anything like this in my collection (untill now)
> 
> 
> ...


all i can say is i am glad you like them, after your package i thought........ uh oh! lol


----------



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

Thought I should add pics to this thread, already a separate post on my gift from setarip, so only photos


----------



## WILD BILL (Jan 26, 2012)

Here are my GIFTS from reecemurg.

He did a fine job on this build. He was very generous in that he included the Milbro. I know nothing about this little guy. How is it shot?

I have not shot the board cut. The material looks to be 7/8: thick and is from the Ferret Hunter design by Mr. Hays.

He also included a 5x5 pc. of Acacia flooring (not pictured)

Thank-you Reece,

Keep up the good work

Bill


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

what i got in trade from JLS:Survival. thanks John.


----------



## Devoman (Oct 15, 2010)

Here you go my Santa gifts from Newconvert





























The Glove Shot is going to take some huge ammo, The little hammer grip shooter is a blast to shoot. My SS collection just gained not one but two great shooters!
Thanks again Mark!


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

how does it fit your hand (glove shot)?


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

Well here's my beauty I received from rockslinger.
The wood is desert acica, really beautiful; heavy wood, this fork feels extremely solid, it's a awesome design and fits the hand great.

Thanks jim, I really appreciate it!


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

that rockslinger caddy is sweet. Good job RS. acacia, wonderful, and i like em just like that one there!!!


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

_Mc kee...You're very welcome, good trade!_

_Btoon.. thanks man!_
_


mckee said:



that rockslinger caddy is sweet. Good job RS. acacia, wonderful, and i like em just like that one there!!!

Click to expand...

_


----------



## Chepo69 (May 1, 2010)

mckee said:


> Well here's my beauty I received from rockslinger.
> The wood is desert acica, really beautiful; heavy wood, this fork feels extremely solid, it's a awesome design and fits the hand great.
> 
> Thanks jim, I really appreciate it!
> ...


A dash over the tiger!

Congratulations Mckee, is very cool!


----------



## JLS:Survival (Dec 8, 2011)

Heres my SS i received from BToon: Its made from orange tree with a purple heart and bacote but cap, finished with bees wax. Thank you so much you did an awesome job on it!


----------



## jskeen (Feb 7, 2011)

Ok, I was going to wait till tomorrow, take some of my own pics, post them and gloat, but I just can't wait. Besides, Chepo posted a couple of new ones that are way better than I can manage anyway.

SO, I proudly present, my secret santa trade from El Maestro himself;










Can you believe he was willing to turn loose of this beauty? And included the custom ammo belt pouch with some little bitty glass marbles too! How cute is that? (fortunately, he decided to keep the hat

And just to rub it in a little more, here are a couple more pics
















And a link to the original post

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/16365-natural-fork-oak-takona/

As a coincidence, I finally got his posted today, and the mail lady swapped the boxes for me. I hope his gets there quickly. If he's half as happy with his as I am with this, then I've accomplished something!

Muchas Gracias, Amigo.


----------



## reecemurg (Oct 9, 2011)

here is my little beauty from Bill its a real stunner 
thanks again your skills and craftsmanship are second to none !

cheers,

Reece

[sharedmedia=gallery:albums:650]


----------



## WILD BILL (Jan 26, 2012)

Thank-you, Reece!

I am glad that it is working out for you. I was not sure of building a custom grip for the right hand as I hold in the left. Not knowing your hand size was even more challenging.

I had shot it several times holding in my left so I really did not get to feel how good it felt to shoot.

looking forward to watching you shoot it.

Enjoy!

Bill


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

jskeen said:


> Ok, I was going to wait till tomorrow, take some of my own pics, post them and gloat, but I just can't wait. Besides, Chepo posted a couple of new ones that are way better than I can manage anyway.
> 
> SO, I proudly present, my secret santa trade from El Maestro himself;
> 
> ...


----------



## Chepo69 (May 1, 2010)

I am very happy to participate in the joy of a friend.

Thanks James!


----------



## Wak (Dec 30, 2011)

Mine arrive from Midnite Marauder a liitle while ago but I only just got round to getting pics.
I got 2







one boardcut made from oak? and a natural. I've not had chance to shoot them yet but they both feel pretty good in the hand.

This Secret Santa is great. Thanks to Midnite for adding to my quickly growing collection.


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

Danny 0663 sent me all these! A aluminum pfs, also geko's design in aluminum and bamboo- awesome!!! To top it all off he sent a perfectly shaped v natural. The kid's on fire. I promptly went out and gave the pfs a few fork hits. Thanks, Danny boy! I hope you like mine!


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

That's freaking awesome!

Props to Danny and grats Pop!


----------



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

SCORE! 
Lucky bloke, & good on ya Danny, they're all awsome..


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

_Look at all those nice presents!! It is Christmas!







_


----------



## LVO (Sep 25, 2011)

wow! Man, pop, you scored when danny drew your name! Nice work, danny!


----------



## Danny0663 (Mar 15, 2011)

Whoop, glad you like them bro. Sorry i sent them a lil' late.

Oh Btw: aluminum PFS was my fail attempt at stone washing.







But it kinda has a rustic/well used look to it.


----------



## Danny0663 (Mar 15, 2011)

Recieved mine just now









Ohh man ... This is one epic package!
Looky what i got, This natural is frek'n amazing. Koa spacers is just epic.


















(you know it's Steve when he says those words







)



















Thanks dude!


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Oh man, you got that one, that is awesome.

So jelly.


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

Enjoy your doll, Danny boy!


----------



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

Yea that's one nice dolly? Well done guys..


----------



## MidniteMarauder (Nov 15, 2010)

Wak said:


> Mine arrive from Midnite Marauder a liitle while ago but I only just got round to getting pics.
> I got 2
> 
> 
> ...


You're very welcome Wak. Glad you like them and they fit ok. The board cut is a Kodiak in red oak finished with linseed oil designed by Mr. Bill Hays. The natural is a piece of dead fall I found at a local park my family frequents. This one was the first time I've tried tung oil to finish. Think it came out pretty nice. Not sure what that natty is but I think it looks cool with the spalts and what not.


----------



## funk3ymunky (May 14, 2012)

Nice catty, when i shipped mine i just put wood sample lol i might have to try putting toy doll now


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

I should have posted my review of the delicious Laminated Acrylic Hrawkeye that I got a few weeks ago here. Anyway here's a link.

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/17817-christmas-from-down-under/#entry210165


----------



## Rapier (May 28, 2011)

Well I finally finished up Jay's cattie and will be posting it off soon. I think it's probably one of my best yet. Nothing like what I normally do. Hope he likes it concidering how friggin long the poor bloke has had to wait. Sorry Jay


----------



## harson (Oct 21, 2011)

Not that long really ,i,m still waiting on mine.


----------



## jayw81 (Dec 11, 2011)

And here it is!!

I'm stoked to receive my first slingshot from a trade. Its a very good looking shooter and feels moulded to my hand (how the f*** did you do that man?). To quote from Rapier's PM regarding the types of wood used:

"The woods are Jarrah, Europe beech, Aussie blackwood and the fork itself is a natural spotted gum pulled from forrest in Bermagui NSW. after fires."

I'm using it with tubes via the gypsy tabs provided with the package. I received a Rayshot pouch as well but havent worked out how to attach 2x tubes to each side yet so saving that one for another time.

Test shots so far prove it to be about as accurate as I can be with whatever I shoot. Looking forward to getting to know this one a heap more in the future









Thanks again Rapier and stress not about the length of time it took.

Jay


----------



## jayw81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Rapier said:


> Well I finally finished up Jay's cattie and will be posting it off soon. I think it's probably one of my best yet. Nothing like what I normally do. Hope he likes it concidering how friggin long the poor bloke has had to wait. Sorry Jay


My one for Rapier is finished as well and will be making its way over to him tomorrow









Again, apologies for the length of time taken to complete this one, I hope you like it!

Jay


----------



## Rapier (May 28, 2011)

jayw81 said:


> And here it is!!
> 
> I'm stoked to receive my first slingshot from a trade. Its a very good looking shooter and feels moulded to my hand (how the f*** did you do that man?).


Ha Ha . Used the force of course. You said you had big hands so I just made it slightly bigger than I would for my own hands and tried to be intuitive (this is where the force comes in).

Great fotos. The gypsy tabs look like they work for you, thank god or whoever it is in charge of making things work?!?

I'm very, very proud of this one and hope it serves you well into the future. You can rub some more linseed oil into it anytime you feel it's nessesary but leave it to cure off for a good few days as linseed oil and bees wax can have a negitive effect on the rubber if not fully dry.

It's obviously a one off and I'm sure it will serve you well. Anyway , you derserve a good product. I know your an Aussie brother from out west and I hope I've delivered.

All the very best...

Rapier

P.S. The pouch I sent was part of a very generous gift from Rayshot. It included a very many various pouches, alot of which I've given away in swaps. But I must say I've kept a few of the very best for myself and if anyone is ever in doubt as to which pouches to buy... you will never be dissapointed with Rays stuff... It coveres any and all aspects of catty shooting from very small BB shooting (magnetic pouches) through target and hunting (13+mm lead)... I really love to shoot with Rayshots stuff.

Thanks for the post Jay

Rapier


----------



## Rapier (May 28, 2011)

Looky what I got!















































Thanks heaps JayW. Alot of work went into this one and with the catty made from 8mm thick ally and a 1&1/8 thick piece of perspex the package was very heavy, would 'av cost a goodly amount to ship.

Jay and I both had pressing life issues and priorities that got in the way of production on each others cattys but we kept in contact with updates etc to keep each other informed and assured. So thankyou Jay for your understanding and fabulous work. I love it.

Now I gotta get a new band saw blade and come up with a ripper perspex jobbie...


----------



## Danny0663 (Mar 15, 2011)

Thats really nice, Jay! a lot of work and effort shows in the work piece... Enjoy Rapier!


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Nice score Rapier!

He did an awesome job on shaping and rounding that little beauty!


----------



## Rapier (May 28, 2011)

Yeah I know huh? It's like your 'Wrench' design I think Hrawk. I'm calling it 'The shifter'

I also have a little grevience with all you slingshot freaks. I never heard any comments here about the one I made for Jay! Now normally one would not comment on such pettyness but you all must understand, my ego is the size of a small planet and such things make me cry...


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

I would feel the same. This one must have just slipped under the radar. It is a fine looking catty. My compliments to you. Very nice!


----------



## Rapier (May 28, 2011)

Ah thanks bean. I was just being a sook.
Quaterinmynose has nominated it for SOTM so that's some pretty neat compensation.


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

Well deserved nomination rapier! That is one dang fine caddy! Good job on that one sir.


----------

